# UPS Brokerage fee chart



## NockOn (Feb 24, 2003)

We all know that UPS charges a lot to bring something across the border. I just came across this chart on the ups website. 

http://www.ups.com/content/ca/en/shipping/cost/zones/customs_clearance.html


----------



## Stash (Jun 1, 2002)

I just ordered some arrows from the US.

Last year I ordered from the same company and they were sent UPS, and the fees were almost the price of the arrows - something like $45 extra (above what normal shipping cost should have been).

This time I asked them PLEASE DO NOT USE UPS - send by USPS (Post Office). Hope they do.


----------



## medic75 (Feb 23, 2009)

*shipping*

What kind of luck have you had with USPS and shipping here. I just bought a bow from the US and it is coming USPS. I paid 40$ for shipping and hope that there wont be any more to pay for.
It is a Canadian made product so hope that helps.


----------



## NockOn (Feb 24, 2003)

USPS it good. Not as fast as UPS but you will get your bow. Stash, I know what you mean. I had the same issue when I ordered my arrows. Earlier this year I ordered parts from Copper John to fix my sight. The parts were $20, shipping with UPS $20 and the Brokerage fee $7 and HST was $6 for a grand total of $53 for $20 dollars worth of parts


----------



## Northern Archer (Jan 3, 2009)

*Avoid UPS!!!*

I avoid UPS under all circumstances with all my ordering. USPS is my favourite method. Sometimes duties are collected but even then they are reasonable. UPS's brokerage fees are WAY out in left field. I get alot from the States both with Ebay and AT (much prefer AT) and if shipping is designated UPS only, they loose my business.


----------



## medic75 (Feb 23, 2009)

I bought a stab from a guy down in the states and now hes telling me it is going to be like 25$ just to shipp a 12" stab. Seems crazy. and that is with USPS Has anyone else found this?
Things are ok with the deal but just cant belive the $ to shipp it here.


----------



## NockOn (Feb 24, 2003)

$25 seems excessive to me. $10 would be more like it and I'm being generous. Remember that Canada post can also ding you for the $5 for brokerage plus GST on the value of the item.

Cheers,


----------



## CLASSICHUNTER (May 20, 2005)

*rates*

just got a bow shipped was 18 dollars us.... use the postal service usa use slow shipment as rush is still the same time and double the money...


----------



## shootndabigstik (Mar 9, 2009)

*Ups*

Using Brown will cost you GREEN
A huge rip off.....
Always ask to have items shipped US Postal Service to Canada Post.
It will save you some coin.
I have had US shipper think they are doing me a favor and ship UPS because shipping cost from their end is the same so why not get the product sooner. They are shocked to find out it cost me another $50 on my end.
If a private sale - have it shipped parcel post USPS as a gift and save some $ or have it sent to a friend in the states and get them to forward it to you?


----------



## terrym (Feb 25, 2005)

I will not accept a deal where they won't use USPS to ship. Never had any problems but interestingly I just ordered B stinger stabilizer and it cost over $20.00 to ship which is insane. I can have a bow shipped up for less than $40.00 and it weighs 10x including packaging?? If you have never brought in anything expect up 2 weeks of delay due to Canada customs sitting on it.


----------



## dsal (Dec 24, 2008)

UPS to me is big rip off, If i buy anything over the border it has to be USPS, or forget it, just no savings in using UPS.


----------



## Twisted Canuck (Feb 13, 2006)

UPS sucks for brokering, always go with USPS....

I just ordered new skates for my son, cost $500 CDN here, got them onsale from HockeyGiant in California for *$99 US* and shipping....Only catch was they will not ship to Canada anymore, so I had them sent to a friend in NY, and he sent them USPS to me....now the curious part was he checked Fedex and UPS first, and the cost was over $100 shipping with both, USPS was less than $25. Only took ten days to get here, no duty whatsoever, not even GST.

Total cost: $110 shipped to NY, $25 to me, $135 US for skates that are $500 here. Shopping local hardly makes sense, and hockey is so expensive anyway. 

As far as bows, I've got two from the states and they were both $25 to ship USPS, no duty, and only 10 days to get.


----------



## medic75 (Feb 23, 2009)

Yeah i am close to the boarder about 35min away, that is were i usally get stuff shipped to. For this i like the UPS but then have to go get it. Never had any trouble at the border yet. 
I guess if is close to that ten day mark to get here that means i have about 4 or 5 left to get my APA. 
Oh well to dam cold and wet here to shoot outside anyways.


----------



## Twisted Canuck (Feb 13, 2006)

Yeah, you guys had a a bit of a lake going didn't you?? Lived there, sandbagged a few floods.....I always like the mosquitos after the floods the best....


----------



## XTRMN8R (Mar 26, 2004)

*ups*

I just had a bow show up at my door. UPS wanted $183.00 brokerage for it C.O.D. 
I sent it back.

Dave


----------



## medic75 (Feb 23, 2009)

Yeah are GREAT lake of Mb is slowly going down. Oh i hear you about those nasty little creatures and not looking forwad to seeing them lol oh well just another part of Mb.


----------



## Twisted Canuck (Feb 13, 2006)

XTRMN8R said:


> I just had a bow show up at my door. UPS wanted $183.00 brokerage for it C.O.D.
> I sent it back.
> 
> Dave


I feel your pain. A couple years back, I tracked down a particular style of Wooster paint brush that I really liked and was discontinued...of course from the states. Great price on the brushes, fair on the shipping, showed up at my door and UPS wanted *50% more in brokerage fees than I paid for the brushes!* Back they went. No thanks.


----------



## Twisted Canuck (Feb 13, 2006)

medic75 said:


> Yeah are GREAT lake of Mb is slowly going down. Oh i hear you about those nasty little creatures and not looking forwad to seeing them lol oh well just another part of Mb.


Greg put a couple of these out at the HeHoHa shoot last weekend. Gotta say I loved hitting these buggers in the 10 ring, but they were only 16" high, so not really life sized like the big ones in Winnipeg....


----------



## CarbonExpress56 (May 11, 2020)

Twisted Canuck said:


> Greg put a couple of these out at the HeHoHa shoot last weekend. Gotta say I loved hitting these buggers in the 10 ring, but they were only 16" high, so not really life sized like the big ones in Winnipeg....


As a winterpegger I can attest to those little buggers getting to the size of a small animal by the time spring ends, 🤣


----------



## Bebite (Jul 11, 2011)

I order most of my archery stuff from Alternative Archery in England. They are fast, never had a shipping issue and no duties/brokerage fees of any kind.


----------

